# Cow sub & PA project



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Working on a project for basement party sounds

I present to you, the cow;









The sub in the lower cabinet is a brand new dayton 18. I changed the tuning of the box to 40's or something. I may revert back to the higher tuning depending on what I put in the upper cabinet.

The upper cabinet is what needs work. It houses 2 10's, and both are blown.
My current thoughts are;
8" coaxes
a whole bunch of cheap 6" coaxes
A horn and a 10?

I'm also open to suggestions. Any ideas?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Budget is very small for this.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

stereo, ten plus horn per side, eminence delta ten plus foster 1 exit horn and eminence pxb 2.5 khz crossover..thats what i'd do and its very simple and well priced.


----------

